# Leash aggression



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Cheddarpuppy (Apr 21, 2019)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bumping up


Are you experiencing this too?


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Cheddar, this is a very unusual form of reactivity. I want to argue that it sounds more like overarousal and play drive. Does she bite your during regular play time?


----------



## Cheddarpuppy (Apr 21, 2019)

Tagrenine said:


> Cheddar, this is a very unusual form of reactivity. I want to argue that it sounds more like overarousal and play drive. Does she bite your during regular play time?


Not usually it only happens when she’s on a leash. I’m thinking more over arousal as well so I’m not sure how to best help fix this.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I don't think its aggression but over arousal as well. Have you tried applying a firm correction? tug upwards firmly etc. you might need to work with a trainer on this. do the treats bring her back to focus? if yes, you can use treats & clicker training to reward calm leash behaviour. 

If you are unable to burn her energy with dog parks as you mentioned, you can use brain teasers to engage her, snuffle mats, kongs, puzzle toys etc to keep her occupied & engaged. or play some fetch indoors or in your yard etc to help with the access energy. 

Trick training is great as well!


----------



## Shnooter (Apr 3, 2020)

New to this forum but I wanted to say my parents have a leash aggression issue with their golden (4 yr old male). He is insanely friendly, socializes all the time, dog parks, daycare here and there, you name it but he is not nice when on a leash. He’s 100% fine off a leash. He is extremely friendly in any situation as long as he isn’t on a leash. He was checked at the vet and the said they found no issues with him medically. Just the other night he wanted to fight a car leaving a driveway while on a leash. We don’t get it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bumping up



Your thread hadn't received any replies yet, I bumped it up so it would remain in the top discussions.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Cheddarpuppy said:


> Not usually it only happens when she’s on a leash. I’m thinking more over arousal as well so I’m not sure how to best help fix this.


I agree with Ffcmm. The first thing I would do is find a way to have a little bit better control. If you're walking on a flat collar, or a harness, you might need to change things up. Felix gets overaroused on walks and "zoomies". What I do is hold the leash i such a way that he cant move, and once he settles the walk continues. Maybe find a nice slip lead or move the collar closer to the head so its right behind the skull, that will give you much better control. I personally don't have any experience with CBD


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

It doesn't sound like reactivity or aggression to me either, it sounds like overarousal from having an excess of energy and a lot of feelings, and not knowing what to do with all of that.

What's her exercise and training routine look like? I remember ages 8-12 months (or something like that) were super tough for Kaizer and I. He was at an age where he was still quite the puppy mentally, but with an adult body and a young dog's energy. He would constantly jump up and bite me, rip all my clothing, leave me with bruises, and was just generally hard (for me) to deal with - of course with the rest of my family, he was a perfect little angel. That behavior I think was an extension of me not stimulating him physically and mentally. Parks and trails are still open (in my state anyway), so off-leash (or long line) walks are still an option. Empty fields, tennis courts, or other open spaces are still available to throw a ball, too.


----------



## Cheddarpuppy (Apr 21, 2019)

aesthetic said:


> It doesn't sound like reactivity or aggression to me either, it sounds like overarousal from having an excess of energy and a lot of feelings, and not knowing what to do with all of that.
> 
> What's her exercise and training routine look like? I remember ages 8-12 months (or something like that) were super tough for Kaizer and I. He was at an age where he was still quite the puppy mentally, but with an adult body and a young dog's energy. He would constantly jump up and bite me, rip all my clothing, leave me with bruises, and was just generally hard (for me) to deal with - of course with the rest of my family, he was a perfect little angel. That behavior I think was an extension of me not stimulating him physically and mentally. Parks and trails are still open (in my state anyway), so off-leash (or long line) walks are still an option. Empty fields, tennis courts, or other open spaces are still available to throw a ball, too.


Ha! Yes always an angel when others are around and crashes hard at 8pm every night.

she gets a 20 min walk in the morning plus a short play date,quick potty breaks and walks throughout the work day (roommate works from home) and then we’re pretty much outside from4-7 after work that include walks/ play dates.We’ll go to the dog park at least 2-3x a week as well. Weekends are busy with longer hikes too so I’m not sure how much more exercise I can fit into the day


----------

